# 1899 Iver Johnson Pair Found On Island In Maine



## Handyman (Jul 16, 2018)

After receiving a tip on the existence of a pair of 1899 Iver Johnson roadsters in the attic of the 1803 Moses Davis home on Davis Island in Edgecomb, Maine, I was able to negotiate a deal with the current owner of the home to purchase the pair.  This pair was purchased new by the Davis family, used on the island for several summers, and simply placed in the attic where they remained undisturbed for decades.  Both the Men's and the Ladies cycle are very nice original bikes right down to the toolbags.  There are simply too any pics to post here so I'm including a link to a page with several pics.  Pete in Fitchburg

Men's 1899 Iver Roadster: http://boulderartgallery.com/Iver_Johnson_Bicycle_Collection/IverJohnson_Page_29.html
Ladies 1899 Iver Roadster: http://boulderartgallery.com/Iver_Johnson_Bicycle_Collection/IverJohnson_Page_30.html


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 16, 2018)

Wow!
I think all those pics should be here on our forum.
I'l drag them in if it's Okay.
Awesome!!!


----------



## Handyman (Jul 16, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Wow!
> I think all those pics should be here on our forum.
> I'l drag them in if it's Okay.
> Awesome!!!
> ...



Hi tripple3,
 I have no problem with that........................just didn't want to "overload" the post.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## DonChristie (Jul 16, 2018)

Oh my!! Those are beautiful!


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 16, 2018)

Handyman said:


> Hi tripple3,
> I have no problem with that........................just didn't want to "overload" the post.  Pete in Fitchburg



It is why I sit here; Looking at pics.
Yours are beautiful photos of wonderfulness. Ohh, my!


----------



## oldspoke (Jul 16, 2018)

Stunning Pete !

The way to find them - time capsules


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 16, 2018)

Ladies 1899 Iver Johnson Model 54


----------



## ohmybike (Jul 17, 2018)

wow


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 17, 2018)

nice


----------



## bricycle (Jul 17, 2018)

yowza!


----------



## Farmboy1895 (Jul 18, 2018)

Man O Man  It brings tears to my eyes when you find them that clean.


----------



## 66TigerCat (Jul 18, 2018)

What a find !


----------



## gkeep (Jul 18, 2018)

Worthy of a museum!! I wonder if there are any family photo albums around with the original owners on their "new" wheels?

I'd love to see a close up of what looks like some marlinspike sailor sennit knotwork on the top tube. Is that related to the bell pull running along the tube? It looks in the photos like standard tarred marline, does it still smell of Stockholm Tar? Brings a tear to me one good eye so it does...

Gary


----------



## Trader Dan (Aug 1, 2018)

What a nice find. I am from Maine but never got to pick there, there are some real treasures in New England areas.


----------



## Kato (Aug 1, 2018)

Holy Toledo - Congrats on the incredible find !!!


----------



## mongeese (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## Velo-dream (Aug 1, 2018)

lost my words.....congrats


----------



## mongeese (Aug 1, 2018)

You could send to carlitos for a full restoration. You heard it here first on roller derby.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 1, 2018)

gkeep said:


> Worthy of a museum!! I wonder if there are any family photo albums around with the original owners on their "new" wheels?
> 
> I'd love to see a close up of what looks like some marlinspike sailor sennit knotwork on the top tube. Is that related to the bell pull running along the tube? It looks in the photos like standard tarred marline, does it still smell of Stockholm Tar? Brings a tear to me one good eye so it does...
> 
> Gary




That is a bar guard so as not to mar the top bar.


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## gkeep (Aug 1, 2018)

bricycle said:


> That is a bar guard so as not to mar the top bar.



Thanks, so it just protects the first couple of inches by the headtube or would it be back midway to the seat, protecting from the bell pull rubbing? 
Is it knotwork like my guitar strap I made 35 years ago?


----------



## Goldenindian (Aug 1, 2018)

They where made from rubber.
Yours may be something different but typically...rubber.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 2, 2018)

gkeep said:


> Thanks, so it just protects the first couple of inches by the headtube or would it be back midway to the seat, protecting from the bell pull rubbing?
> Is it knotwork like my guitar strap I made 35 years ago?
> View attachment 847008



where the bar would make contact with the frame top bar. Looks like he made his own.


----------



## Santee (Aug 2, 2018)

Incredible find.


----------

